# JD 522 $250 Late 70s Early 80s



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Neighbor has a John Deere 522, late 70s early 80s, wants $250! A neighbor told her too much, I told her too much, she says maybe but she has two offers on it and waiting for better offers.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

offers are like clouds, they change as the wind blows.
until cash is exchanged its worth exactly $0


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Would like to know what the offers were. Being it's summer with temps in the 80s and 90s snow blowers aren't the top priority for getting best value right now as we all know. $250 maybe when there's snow on the ground.

.


----------

